# UFC Undiputed Cover Contest



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Design your own cover for UFC Undisputed, Prize will be 150,000 credits. You can make your design for any console you please. The sizing should be accurate to the size of the actual cover. There is a template in this thread
http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc-undisputed/56132-custom-covers.html Also blank templates are fairly easy to find on the net.

Im not gonna put a timeline on this for now till we see how much interest we get. Once we get 6 people pieces can be submitted.

1. TOXIC
2. DP
3. chuck8807
4.
5.
6.

EDIT: The Prize is now 300,000 Credits (150,000 Courtesy of Pliff, Hit him with some rep to say thanks!)


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

This is a great idea Toxic. I will also donate 150k Credits to the winner of this contest. I wish I had more time because this is a project I would love to do.

Thumbs up for the idea!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

In it to win (though I never do) :thumb02:


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

im in ill give it a go ...hey tox do we have to use the background template or can we just make something all new and just make it have the ufc logo and undisputed logo part


----------



## CTFlyingKnee (Jul 5, 2006)

additional 105,000 points from me for a Leben or Karo cover  .....even if you dont win the vote for the best, I still want one lol


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

chuck8807 said:


> im in ill give it a go ...hey tox do we have to use the background template or can we just make something all new and just make it have the ufc logo and undisputed logo part


You can do your own thing however you want, Im using a blank XBox Template for mine and working around it.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

So we doing this or what?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Well I guess were go with a friday due date, I was hoping we'd get more than the three of us but hopefully some guys will come in at the last minute.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah, Friday it is then.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Well here's mine:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Here is mine, I guess I'll put the voting up since nobody else is entering,


----------

